# In Remembrance of 9/11



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In honor of the lives lost and the heroes made 13 years ago. We should not forget.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember that morning very well. I was driving to work at about 5:15 am and it was on the radio station. I was was thinking"wow don't they know better than to raise false alarms". I got to the little mini market to get my string cheese and orange juice. It was on the radio there as well. The Muslims who owned the market were shell shocked, almost out of it. I looked at them and said "it's true?". The man nodded. 

Thus started the worst work day I've ever had in my life. I ran the employee dining room so, everyone's emotions are on me, their server. Anger, hate, sadness, empathy, and total beak downs and the whole time I knew there was a good chance my brother was in the Pentagon room that was hit. 

As soon as I got off work I did call my mom. My brother had left the Pentagon the day before, He was safe...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Glad your brother was fine. I was at home and didn't find out till later in the day that it happened. Just horrible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow Jill... So glad your Brother was ok!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a job making porcelain, my boss walked up to me and said the US is being attacked and walked away......um, do I keep working or go home and hole up? I was 21


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was at work - at first none of us believed it and then we just hugged and cried - Lucky none of us had friends or relatives there


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I was on my way to an appointment when I heard it on the radio. I turned around and went right back home. I couldn't believe it and was worried about my son who was at the time in the coast guards. Makes me wonder what is gonna happen now with all the mess that's going on in the world.. I just know I will never forget that day.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Hubby and I were living in Colorado at the time. We were at home watching tv and saw it all happen on the screen...and immediately freaked out because his mother and step dad were in the air on their way to visit us!!

Thankfully, they had made the landing in Chicago for a plane transfer so they were safe...but it took them 3 days to finally find a rental car to get back home to Alabama. Due to all flights being canceled, everybody that had flown anywhere that day were trying to get home and rental cars were in short supply.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I was in high school biology class. They wheeled in a tv after the first tower was hit, because they felt we should witness what was happening instead of pretending like it was school as usual. We were all talking about whether it was a terrible accident or an act of war when the second plane hit. We watched in horror as the towers came down.

All they were saying was that they were commercial airliners, and my best friend's father was a commercial pilot who was in the air that day on a route that included NYC. She was hysterical. Thankfully, he was safe, but couldn't call to let her know until that evening.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember walking over the 59th street bridge…..everyone looked the same , all white and shaken beyond belief. My brother saw the first plane hit , he thought it was a movie. He looked up as it flew over and said to himself , this isn't good.
I met my brother , my sister in law and cousin on the bridge . At any moment we thought the bridge would be coming down next . My town , Maspeth , lost every fireman from our fire house that day. I lost many friends , and people i knew that lived in the same town. I don't even want to get into it , but one of the cars linked to the terrorists was found parked in my block right next store. How close and yet nothing could be done to help prevent it. Amazing. My ex at the time was called back to the plant and they surrounded it with all the trucks , at the time , they felt it was inevitable "they" hit the power plants next. My cousin , a battalion chief at the time , was supposed to go up with his crew in the second tower , i think it was the second tower , and his best friend was already on duty and said , you set up the command post , I'll go up. We lost him and all my cousins crew that day as well. My cousin was never the same. No one was.
I remember looking at my brother and saying "what the *" , he said , I don't know , but this is what war feels like. I'll never forget that. My ex had to go work on that pile for weeks on end , i never saw him. He brought pictures home that i can never look at again. I can't watch that video or any documentaries at all , it will always shake me to the core and beyond. The ash i had in my swimming pool was so thick. Ash was on my back deck , it was all over. It affected me so much , i said to my Mom that it was ashes of the dead . I went inside and closed the windows , doors , it was horrible. 
We were covered in ash , every person walking over that bridge that day was covered in a white grey ash. My mother was in shock when we had all gotten home . She kept saying my brother was right there when the first plane hit. She couldnt believe he was standing in front of her , safe. I didn't go this year to the site , to hear the names , place flowers , see people you call family now , but never knew before. MY mother and my brother's mother in law had to rush my niece to the hospital that same time the planes hit , they were on the LIE going east when it seemed the whole world was going westbound , every car with flashing lights was speeding down to the city. My brother and sister in law were trying to get home to get to their daughter. I found this out when i met them on the bridge. She was having issues with her chemo treatments . Something no one will ever forget . God Bless us all. 

Sorry this is a bit broken up , but when it all comes flooding back , its hard to type it all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Was a very sad day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll tell you one thing , it doesn't feel like 13 years ago.
I can't believe its that long already !


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was at work, right under where the plane that went down in PA, turned around- We saw the plane- it was way lower than it should have been even if it was going to land at Cleveland. I remember saying, "Something is wrong with that plane- they never turn like that." A little while later- it was crashing into the field. 
Trickyroo, so sorry for your bad memories- I didn't know anyone at that time that was directly affected, but have met many since then.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> I was at work, right under where the plane that went down in PA, turned around- We saw the plane- it was way lower than it should have been even if it was going to land at Cleveland. I remember saying, "Something is wrong with that plane- they never turn like that." A little while later- it was crashing into the field.
> Trickyroo, so sorry for your bad memories- I didn't know anyone at that time that was directly affected, but have met many since then.


Thanks :hug: Wow , just seeing that plane and then afterwards knowing what happened must have weighed heavily on you for quite a while. I know the shock of it lasted for years with me. It seemed like everyone i talked to lost a member of their family that day. It took me years to not panic or have heart palpitations every time i heard a siren. I remember when i moved to another town on the Island before coming here , i never knew the firehouses would ride around on Sat and Sunday nights during the month of December and blow their sirens announcing Santa is soon to be arriving. I thought i was going to have a heart attack the first time i heard that ! I still stock pile water and have that "go bag".


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I was three at the time and mom was taking me to preschool. Dad was at work at the fire station (he's a paramedic). He called mom on her cell phone and told her about it. Someone had turned on the tv in the break room and he saw the second plane hit. May God bless our country that nothing like this will happen again.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

"May God bless our country that nothing like this will happen again."

I couldn't agree more. 
What a terrible day that was for all-even me who was living in Washington at the time and was not linked to the disaster in any way except this. We are all fellow Americans-those people were my family. And everyone affected still today is my family. 
I remember watching as the second tower was hit, people jumping......running....the towers collapsing......smoke covering everyone as they tried to outrun it.......the aftermath and all the sorrowing families. 
May we never forget.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was young and watching it on TV. I remember when the second plane hit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry tricky...that was super close to home and heart....

we had just adopted three beautiful children...I was holding the baby when I got a call to turn the tv on...I sat on the coffee table just staring at the news...holding my little 2 months old baby girl...I found myself shocked and in disbelief.....I felt knumb....still do...seems so far from home...like things you hear about in other countries..not the USA!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was pretty close , thats for sure. The car that was linked to the terrorists was parked right next door to us. Once people got wind of what car it was , they wanted to set it on fire and blow it up. My ex and i would go out and try to talk them out of it and then we were called terrorist lovers. Well , no folks , i just love my home and property and don't want it burning down , no less its parked in front of a friends house who is scared to come out of her house now if fear of blowing up along with it. We finally got the police to tow it , or what was left of it.
They said it had nothing to do with anything terror related. We know it had "something" to do with it , it had the names of one of guys on the planes and one who was linked to them. Anyways , by the time it was towed , it was a shell of a car . Then of course , rumors start and one family , muslims , lived or rented , I'm not sure , across the street from us and they were targeted by people looking for "revenge". Fun times.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Scary time. Laura, sorry for all your trauma. :hug: 

I remember it was first year of university, I was living in dorm. I was sick as a dog and dragged my butt to just one class that day. I heard people talking about something, but not sure what. I went back, slept the rest of the day. But that night, went to the common room and the TV was on. Couldn't believe my eyes what had happened that morning. I think everyone was walking around like zombies for a few days after, in shock. 

This day will be etched in every north american's mind for the rest of their lives.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I was nine months pregnant and having trouble with my health and my daughter's no account father. I was just days from having her (don't want to say exactly because this is online and people could figure out her birthdate). I honestly have a whole different memory of it than others. I know it will sound callous but I was too busy worrying about my own survival at the time, to be as impacted by as others were. I worked nights and my car had broken down and I had to call my mom to come get me so I could get my car repaired in time for work that evening I was tired, pregnant, depressed, and angry. My mom answered the phone and said turn on your tv, I did and as she explained I watched the second plane hit. I was sad for those people, but I was so focused on my current disasters I was somewhat numb to it. I worked right up until I delivered her, and I worked in master control at a tv station, so for the next several days until I gave birth I had to air for my entire shift coverage of it, I had worked in tv a long time and that was the first time ever the network, completely took away all control from the local stations and aired coverage 24/7. This sounds bad, but it made my job really easy which was a blessing to me at the time, all I had to do for those last days before delivery was show up and watch tv, there was no programs to prep or air, no local newscasts, no commercials to insert nothing. I do remember going into k mart one night on my way to work to get a "lunch" to take to work and I was the only person on the streets, at the gas stations, the only person in the k mart except a manager and one checkout girl and the girl said, "Why are you here, why don't you go home like everyone else?" I said, "I have to work and we can't go home and hide, if we do they've won, we have to live our lives." 
One of the guys I worked with at the tv station's daughter, worked at a bank building right across from the towers. She went to work each morning by coming up in a subway that was right inside the bottom of one of the towers as I understand it, she walked outside to hear people screaming and looking up in the sky, the first plane had already hit and she looked up in time to see the plane hit, she told her dad body parts were falling around them and other debris and some of her friends from work and her ran through the streets and eventually got on a ferry trying to get as far away as possible. She moved home from New York and never went back. She had to have intensive therapy for trauma. She is lucky to be alive.


----------

